# Can my male jungle have a friend ?



## Buterz88 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey guys.
my placid Atherton jungle python is 3 year old male. Around 6ft.
The tank is 4ft wide x 3ft high x by 2ft deep.
Is there any other reptile or even python that could share the space with him? Or is this a bad idea? What would happen if I chucked a lizard in or a juvenile python? Need some advice!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jun 6, 2013)

IMO I think if you put a juvinile python or lizzard you would probably wake up with just your python.. 
I have read and know some people do keep pythons together, but from what I have heard they have been kept together since hatchlings and raised in enclosures together, the easier way to determine the temperament and easier to know their behavioural patterns also. I wouldn't suggest trying at your pythons age or in my honest opinion at all, especially thinking that most jungles are gobble guts 
You can be sure to get a variety of replies on this as it does seem to always be a yes/no thing with many reptile owners.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jun 6, 2013)

You can risk it if you want but i wouldn't. Similar to what E_B was saying.
I know of some people who have kept Pythons together with no dramas. But the risk is always there.
Usually though they are both raised together from a very young age and/or of almost identical size.
If you do plan on doing this and end up with another Python in there. Never feed them together. I've seen first hand what can happen and it isn't pretty.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 6, 2013)

If they wanted to kill eachother they'd do it regardless of if they know eachother or not, raising them together or not the risk is still there. 

You can keep snakes together OP, it's your call if you want to run the risk, even the most placid pair can fight at any given time, and even the most aggressive snakes towards humans may never fight, you never know.


----------



## Craigo (Jun 6, 2013)

So no matter what sex the python is they could still fight?


----------



## RedFox (Jun 6, 2013)

Obviously you wouldn't put two males together but a male and female or female and female still have the potential to fight.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 6, 2013)

Buterz88 said:


> Hey guys.
> my placid Atherton jungle python is 3 year old male. Around 6ft...
> Is there any other reptile or even python that could share the space with him? Or is this a bad idea? What would happen if I chucked a lizard in or a juvenile python? Need some advice!


The only other reptile that I would let share the space with him is a similar sized or adult female Atherton Jungle Python. 
If you chucked a lizard or juvenile python in they may get eaten, injured or killed.


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 7, 2013)

No matter what there wil always be dominance when two animals are kept together. Happens in every day life with us humans. Definitely would not advise in doing so. Reptiles typically are non-communal animals and should be kept in separate enclosures unless you are putting them together for breeding.

Dont run the risk.
Bohdi.


----------



## phatty (Jun 7, 2013)

had a mate that had a green tree frog in a enclosure with a Atherton was in there for a bout 5 months before the frog was removed


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 7, 2013)

It has been stated on another post that GTP adults do not eat frogs so they can be kept together. I would image it may be the same for any other Morelia species as well.


----------



## phatty (Jun 7, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It has been stated on another post that GTP adults do not eat frogs so they can be kept together. I would image it may be the same for any other Morelia species as well.


the snake never seen bothered by it some times the frog would be sitting in its curls we had a pic of it ages ago see if i can find it


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Jun 8, 2013)

I had my female jungle for about 5 months before introducing my male outside the enclosure for the first 2 or 3 times before leaving them together for good. They coil up together all the time never had a problem, been together for about 9 months now


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 8, 2013)

Please read the thread I just posted: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...oductions-cautionary-tale-205251/#post2362986 and don't get him a friend. Snakes don't make friends.


----------

